
19 unprofessional email habits that make everyone hate you - webwanderings
http://www.businessinsider.com/bad-email-habits-that-make-you-look-unprofessional-2016-9/#-1
======
throwaway420
It's not "unprofessional", but by far the the most annoying emails come from
people who out of habit use the phrase "Please Advise" as the closing line to
EVERY SINGLE EMAIL.

~~~
webwanderings
I agree. I think "please advise" simply means "you better answer or I'll get
mad at you" :)

